# ["Fun" Meta Thread] Three Dense Mice



## Dragongirl (Oct 20, 2002)

Three dense mice (Tallern, Garyh, Horacio),
Angered the dragon,
See how they run!
The dragon struck one,
And now he was done.
Two dense mice.

Two dense mice,
See how they run!
The dragon strick two,
See how he flew,
One dense mouse.

One dense mouse.
See how he runs!
The dragon struck three,
Now gone is he.

One satisified dragon.
See how she gloats!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 20, 2002)

Dare I ask, just what did you do to them?


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 20, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Dare I ask, just what did you do to them? *


----------



## Crothian (Oct 20, 2002)

Perhaps kreynolds' devilish smile would be more fitting?


----------



## pennywiz (Oct 20, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Dare I ask, just what did you do to them? *




Isn't it obvious?  She read some of her poetry to them!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 20, 2002)

pennywiz said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Isn't it obvious?  She read some of her poetry to them!  *




I thought she was going to do something evil and vile to them.


----------



## pennywiz (Oct 20, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I thought she was going to do something evil and vile to them. *




_I think you heard me._


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 20, 2002)

pennywiz said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think you heard me.
> 
> *




hmmmmm


----------



## pennywiz (Oct 20, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> hmmmmm *




You forgot to add the eye rolly thingy.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 20, 2002)

pennywiz said:
			
		

> *You forgot to add the eye rolly thingy.  *



uhhhhhh hhhuhhhhh


----------



## Crothian (Oct 20, 2002)

pennywiz said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think you heard me.
> *




Well, I read you.  I'm still wondering why sh didn't do anything evil and vile.  Maybe she doesn't have the BoVD yet.  Thay's obviously it.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 20, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Well, I read you.  I'm still wondering why sh didn't do anything evil and vile.  Maybe she doesn't have the BoVD yet.  Thay's obviously it.   *




What is more evil than letting one's own conscience make things happen in your life.  Soon they will have imaginary pains, think someone is watching them, check the closets for deranged dragons, etc.

As for vile. . .  that is dessert.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 20, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What is more evil than letting one's own conscience make things happen in your life.  Soon they will have imaginary pains, think someone is watching them, check the closets for deranged dragons, etc.
> 
> As for vile. . .  that is dessert. *




Nice.  I knew it wasn't the poem.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 20, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Nice.  I knew it wasn't the poem.   *


----------



## Ferret (Oct 20, 2002)




----------



## garyh (Oct 20, 2002)

Wow, I am truly honored to have been immortalized in a poem on ENWorld by Dragonchick.  It's good stuff!!  

Well, except for the part where I get struck...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 20, 2002)

> Well, except for the part where I get struck...




Ya got to take the bad with the good.


----------



## garyh (Oct 20, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ya got to take the bad with the good. *




Good point.  Life's not just all pie, there are orcs, too.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Oct 20, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> **snip* check the closets for deranged dragons, etc.
> *




I think someone missed the memo.  The new Monsters, Inc. is going after Laugh, because that's ten times more powerful than Scream.


----------



## garyh (Oct 20, 2002)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think someone missed the memo.  The new Monsters, Inc. is going after Laugh, because that's ten times more powerful than Scream. *




Dinkeldog, you just got ten screams-worth of power from me.  That was funny!!


----------



## Wolf72 (Oct 21, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Good point.  Life's not just all pie, there are orcs, too.   *




this is going into my quotables doc ....


----------



## garyh (Oct 21, 2002)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> this is going into my quotables doc .... *




Thanks!!  Sometimes, ya just role a natural 20 on your Witty Banter check.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 21, 2002)

The real question (he asks as he is flying through the air after being struck) is which order were we struck in?

I mean, it's important for whining and moaning rights, OK?


----------



## Horacio (Oct 22, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *The real question (he asks as he is flying through the air after being struck) is which order were we struck in?
> 
> I mean, it's important for whining and moaning rights, OK? *




I was the first!
I'm the most important, I'm cute and I blush when she speaks to me...


----------



## arwink (Oct 22, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I was the first!
> I'm the most important, I'm cute and I blush when she speaks to me... *




You forgot sauve charm?  

Your daughters still way cuter than you.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 22, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You forgot sauve charm? *




She said I looked like Enrique Iglesias...



> *Your daughters still way cuter than you. *




Here we agree


----------



## arwink (Oct 22, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> She said I looked like Enrique Iglesias...
> 
> *




You don't wear enough woolen skullcaps.

Or don't post enough pictures of you in a woolen skullcap anyway.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 22, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You don't wear enough woolen skullcaps.
> 
> Or don't post enough pictures of you in a woolen skullcap anyway. *




I'll try to find such a photo...


----------



## arwink (Oct 22, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'll try to find such a photo... *




I'm slightly disturbed you have one


----------



## Horacio (Oct 22, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm slightly disturbed you have one  *




I didn't say I had it, I'm going to search for a wollen scullcap and use my digital camera this evening


----------



## arwink (Oct 22, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I didn't say I had it, I'm going to search for a wollen scullcap and use my digital camera this evening  *




Oh.  That's different.  

And something of a releif.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 22, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh.  That's different.
> 
> And something of a releif. *




What have you against wollen scullcaps?


----------



## arwink (Oct 22, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What have you against wollen scullcaps? *




Need you ask?  

Not that I should really talk.  I've worn some truly attrocious headware in my time.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 22, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Need you ask?
> 
> Not that I should really talk.  I've worn some truly attrocious headware in my time. *




Like Mexican sombreros?


----------



## arwink (Oct 22, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Like Mexican sombreros?  *




Flame red Heidi the Goatgirl wigs.

Top hats couple with black feather boas and silver shirts.

Berets - I look like painter smurf gone bad.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 22, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Flame red Heidi the Goatgirl wigs.
> 
> ...




Do you have any photo?


----------



## arwink (Oct 22, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Do you have any photo?  *




Don't know.  Possibly.  Let me raid my flatmates image files.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 22, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Don't know.  Possibly.  Let me raid my flatmates image files. *




I want those photos!


----------



## arwink (Oct 22, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I want those photos! *




I've got one.  It's a promo photo from a few years ago, and it's got the boa, the silver shirt and the top hat.

Don't know how to attach it to the post though.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 22, 2002)

Well, i can tell that arwink has been fully absorbed by the hive mind now.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 22, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Well, i can tell that arwink has been fully absorbed by the hive mind now.   *




He is part of us now...


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 22, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *He is part of us now... *



And he was absorbed so quickly too.  He has a low Will save!


----------



## Horacio (Oct 22, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> And he was absorbed so quickly too.  He has a low Will save! *




You were absorbed quicly... All of you fall quickly until the might of Piratecat


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 22, 2002)

Bah, I resisted even comeing to the forums for over a year.  I lasted a LONG time!!!!


----------



## Horacio (Oct 22, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Bah, I resisted even comeing to the forums for over a year.  I lasted a LONG time!!!! *




But when you arrived, you fell...


----------



## arwink (Oct 22, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Bah, I resisted even comeing to the forums for over a year.  I lasted a LONG time!!!! *




I've lurked for longer


----------



## arwink (Oct 22, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> And he was absorbed so quickly too.  He has a low Will save! *




I think its a case of practicality rather than failure.

Why resist when resistance is futile?


----------



## Horacio (Oct 22, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think its a case of practicality rather than failure.
> 
> Why resist when resistance is futile? *




All your base belongs to us...


----------



## arwink (Oct 22, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> All your base belongs to us... *




Isn't that all your base are belong to us?

People on the net are wierd sometimes.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 22, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Isn't that all your base are belong to us?
> 
> People on the net are wierd sometimes. *




Yes, of course. It was so badly written that I couldn't even quote it from memory...


----------



## arwink (Oct 22, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes, of course. It was so badly written that I couldn't even quote it from memory... *




Strike up one for the recollection of useless information then.

I knew I had a superpower in me somewhere.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 22, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Strike up one for the recollection of useless information then.
> 
> I knew I had a superpower in me somewhere. *




Stupower, you have a stupower...


----------



## arwink (Oct 22, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Stupower, you have a stupower... *




That's after the sombrero's.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 22, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's after the sombrero's. *




A stuperhero with a sombrero, cool!


----------



## arwink (Oct 22, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> A stuperhero with a sombrero, cool! *




Captain Tequila.  Now I just need to find a sidekick called the mariachi kid.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 22, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Captain Tequila.  Now I just need to find a sidekick called the mariachi kid. *




And a canine sidekick, the Perro Caliente!


----------

